# Question about dandelion wine



## Pberk (Apr 9, 2008)

I have been reading for days about making dandelion wine and I have collected about 3 gallons so far. They are in my freezer.
I have read it is ok to leave the green on that is under the flower but to make sure the stem is off so it won't be bitter.
I have the stem off all of them, I sure want this wine to turn out so anyone that has made it maybe both ways, if you could please tell me the results from leaving the green on under the flower I would appreciate it very much.
My husband and I have been making wine for several years now. We make dry wine and I don't drink any of it, I am just the main maker of all of it.
He is the one wanting to try a 5 gal batch of dandelion wine so I am the picker and I am also trying to find a recipe for 5 galllons too.
Thanks a bunch.
Pberk here in Missouri


----------



## Joshua1980 (May 5, 2009)

Hello There Pberk! Well, it looks like you posted this about a month ago... I've been reading up on dandelion wine lately, too. Most of the recipes I've seen say to use only the petals, as the green part will lend an off flavor to the wine. 
However, my mother makes Dandelion wine in the spring every year, and I don't remember her ever taking the time to pluck out all the petals. Her "bottled sunshine" generally comes out very good year after year, too! 

Hopefully this helps! ciao!


----------

